
Achieving Phase-Based Logic Bit Storage in Mechanical Metronomes - dr_dshiv
https://arxiv.org/abs/1710.01056
======
dr_dshiv
Oscillatory computation, patented posthumously by Von Neumann in 1954, can be
hard to understand. Using mechanical oscillators (metronomes) makes the
principles more clear.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Von Neumann's patent:
[https://patents.google.com/patent/US2815488A/en](https://patents.google.com/patent/US2815488A/en)

